
Show HN: Cronhub – Painless Cron Monitoring - thakobyan
https://cronhub.io
======
bastijn
Funny how a human mind works. Mine is apparently ruined by the internet. I
would consider a different name if this is meant as a serious product.

------
squiguy7
I have seen [https://cronitor.io/](https://cronitor.io/) in the past. Are
there any differences from this service?

~~~
st0le
No free plans? How about [https://healthchecks.io/](https://healthchecks.io/)
though?

~~~
thakobyan
There is a free plan!

